# Weak Platy



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

Today I notices that my Platy seems weak. He seems to be allowing the filter current to suck him backwards. Which, he has never done before. He has also been swimming strangely: backwards and what looks like sudden freak outs. 

He doesn't seem to have any white spots on him 
and his fins still look healthy. 

I am not sure what could be wrong with him?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
what are the reading for the water ?
what temperature is the tank.
when did you water change last.


----------



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

Temp: 77 degrees F
PH: 7.2
Ammonia: 0 
Nitrite: 1 (Nitrites just started going up when the Ammonia hit close to 0)
Last Water Change: Two days ago

I just recorded what he is doing and I am trying to figure out how to save and post it.


----------



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

*Video of Weak Platy*

Link to Video:

http://img.photobucket.com/player.s...ket.com/albums/v177/Cassandra001/DSCF1044.flv


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmm.well i'll have to wait for someone else to have a look
at your vidoe,i have not sorted out my computer settings yet :evil:
so i can't watch it.
could possibly be a bacterial infection,however as i said before i need someone
elses veiws on this.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

omgPlaty said:


> Temp: 77 degrees F
> PH: 7.2
> Ammonia: 0
> Nitrite: 1 (Nitrites just started going up when the Ammonia hit close to 0)
> ...


I looked at the video a couple of times, and although it is not super clear, I also couldn't see any external things, so I would think this is an internal problem. 

Am I correct in thinking this tank was recently set up, say within the last week? I come to this conclusion by your comment that the ammonia is now 0 and the nitrite has gone up to 1. Please confirm. Also, how many other fish are there in this tank? If there are any, how are they behaving? Again assuming a new setup, how did you cycle the tank?

Byron.


----------



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

Byron --

Unfortunatly, when I got the tank a month ago I did not know about cycling. So, my tank is still in the cycling process. My ammonia level spiked like normal and has now been zero for about two days and nitrites have gone up to 1. (So, my tank has been cycling for a month on the 15th)

We originally had three platy. One of them gave birth and only one fry survived while the two of the adult platy didn't make it. They were found dead several days apart without any phsyical symptoms the days before. 

The Fry is still alive. He is a very good hider and we mostly see him at night when he sneaks out for food. He seems fine; he has gotten larger, is very orange and swims really fast.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

omgPlaty said:


> Byron --
> 
> Unfortunatly, when I got the tank a month ago I did not know about cycling. So, my tank is still in the cycling process. My ammonia level spiked like normal and has now been zero for about two days and nitrites have gone up to 1. (So, my tank has been cycling for a month on the 15th)
> 
> ...


I'd say the problem is the cycling of a new tank. Some fish can live through it, others can't. (I forgot to ask the tank size, but doesn't matter.) The nitrite reading at 1 is the second phase of the cycle. If you are able to get to a fish store, I would recommend you buy a bottle of "Cycle" and dose the tank according to the instructions for a new tank (it's impossible to overdose, but just use what they recommend, no point in wasting it). A small bottle will do, you use one capful for each 10g now, and then in one week the same. The second dose probably won't be needed, the critical time is now. "Cycle" contains bacteria to "seed" the tank and get the bacteria cycle going immediately. That will reduce the stress on the fish, although the odd one may be too far gone to save. A partial water change of 25% might help save the fish, but don't vacuum the substrate or clean the filter as that will remove the bacteria you are trying to establish.

In the event they all die before you get the Cycle, do a partial water change and start over. It's better to cycle without fish, you can use fishfood to do this, or add pure ammonia (must be pure). I've never done the latter. There are other threads on this forum that explain fishless cycling. If you have fish in the tank, add the cycle when they first go in. It is possible to cycle the tank with one or two fish, using the cycle; i have done this and never had any signs of stress with the fish, but don't do it without Cycle. The bacteria start to multiply and consume the ammonia and a second bacteria the nitrite. The bacteria will multiply according to the amount of food (ammonia and nitrite) that is available to them, and ammonia is produced by fish respiration and such, or by decaying fish food if you use that method.

Once you can test for several days and get a reading of 0 for both ammonia and nitrite, the tank is initially cycled. Then you increase the bioload very gradually, the bacteria multiply as their food increases, and so forth. After 8 weeks the tank is usually considered "cycled." You can then add more fish but only one or two at a time if the tank is small, say 20g or under; if over 20g, you could add a few more and use Cycle each time.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thank you Byron for helping.


----------



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

Byron --

Thank you so much for all of the information. Basically, there is nothing I can really do for my platy except for continue the cycle process and purchase "cycle"?

I have searched my local stores and cannot find it so I am searching the inernet. 

If he dies, will the fry be enough to coninue the cycle with?


----------



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

Just got home from night class and found the platy wrapped around the filter intake. I pushed him off and he swam a little but is now on the bottom of the tank. Barely Alive.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

omgPlaty said:


> Byron --
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the information. Basically, there is nothing I can really do for my platy except for continue the cycle process and purchase "cycle"?
> 
> ...


Where do you live? "Cycle" is made by Hagen/Nutrafin and is available in every fish store I've been in. There are other similar products although I've not had reason to use them and don't know specific names. Basically it is an inert bacteria liquid that when added to an aquarium immediately introduces bacteria to quick-start the nitrogen cycle (the "cycling" of new tanks). When you cycle new tanks with fish it is indespensible in my view, I've never had any fish loss when I've used it.

I doubt the adult platy will survive. Poisoning by ammonia or nitrite is severe to fish, and some do manage to pull through while others can appear to be coping but gradually weaken. The internal damage is something that we can't remedy once it occurs, and the fish just succumbs.

What is the nitrite reading now (it was 1 on Sunday in your first post)?


----------



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

It was slightly darker than 1 yesterday, and it still looks about the same color today. 

Ph: still 7.2
Temp: Right at 77 degrees F
Nitrites: Slightly darker than 1
Ammonia: 0 
(tank size: 10 Gallons)


I ordered Tetrafin Cycle off of amazon and hoping it will be here soon. I live in Montana and there isn't a huge variety of stores in this little city. All of the chains store I went to didn't have it. One even told me that I don't need to "cycle" my tank. The one ma and pa LFS I could go to has a horrible reputation for treatment of animals. 

If the adult platy doesn't make it. Will the food for and waste produced from the fry be enough to continue my cycle? 


Ugh.. I feel like a failure watching him try to swim.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

omgPlaty said:


> It was slightly darker than 1 yesterday, and it still looks about the same color today.
> 
> Ph: still 7.2
> Temp: Right at 77 degrees F
> ...


In my view the tank is still cycling (it takes anywhere from 2-8 weeks). You've gone through the ammonia stage and are now in the nitrite stage. All you can do is wait it out. Partial water changes can help, 30% daily, don't vaccum the gravel (it will remove the bacteria you are trying to establish). If the adult platy dies, remove it immediately and the cycling will continue although the bacteria will obviously be fewer with less food (ammonia for the nitrosomonas and nitrite for the nitrobacter bacteria). 

At that point (having removed the dead adult platy) I would add a bit of fish food (amount you would feed the adult platys) and this will break down and provide ammonia for the nitrosomonas and so forth. The baby platy might just make it, but he won't provide much ammonia so the food will help the cycling. When the nitrite reads 0 for a couple of days (and the ammonia will remain at 0 from now on I would hope) the tank is "cycled" for the bioload it contains. As the platy grows the bacteria will multiply accordingly, though small obviously, and the tank will stabilize. Then you'll be ready for more fish if that's what you want, but only a couple at a time so as not to overload the system suddenly and create a mini-cycle. Bacteria multiply fairly rapidly once established to keep up with their food source, but too much too suddenly can crash the cycle.


----------



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you so very much Byron. I feel like I understand this a lot better. I expect that the adult platy will not make it to tomorrow. But the little guy is seems to be toughing it out. 

You've been so much help.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww i hope the little guy pulls through,
good luck with him.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

omgPlaty said:


> Thank you so very much Byron. I feel like I understand this a lot better. I expect that the adult platy will not make it to tomorrow. But the little guy is seems to be toughing it out.
> 
> You've been so much help.


You are very welcome. Keep us posted, we all wish you good luck. Byron.


----------

